# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  Biscuit's Straight-Forward Ninja Fix

## Biscuit

*D&D 3.5 - The Ninja*
*(Complete Adventurer, p. 5)*

Ninjas move through the shadows, striking down the unwary and vanishing again with ease. Ninjas walk where others cannot. They blend their training in stealth and assassination with a focused mind. Their rigorous preparation sharpens their minds and bodies, giving them supernatural abilities of stealth and making them phantoms in the eyes of many. Although ninjas in battle lack the staying power of martial characters such as fighters or barbarians, they excel at making combat occur on their terms, appearing and disappearing seemingly at a whim.

Historically, ninjas came from clans of assassins and guerrilla warriors in feudal Japan. In a fantasy setting, they blend a gift for stealth and infiltration with devastating surprise attacks and supernatural means of avoiding blows. Although the specific abilities of the class differ from those attributed to the historical ninja, they mirror the ninja's fearsome reputation as a spy, assassin, and martial artist.

*Hit Dice:* d6

*Alignment:* Any

*Starting Gold:* 5d4x10

*Skill Points:* 6 + Int

*Class Skills:* Balance, Bluff, Climb, Concentration, Craft, Diplomacy, Disable Device, Disguise, Escape Artist, Gather Information, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, Open Lock, Search, Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Spot, Swim, Tumble

Level
BAB
Fort
Reflex
Will
Class Features
Ninjitsu Known

1
+0
+0
+2
+2
Novice Ninjitsu, Ki Pool, Trap Finding
1

2
+1
+0
+3
+3
Ninja Arts +1, Sneak Attack +1d6
2

3
+2
+1
+3
+3
Poison Use, Trap Sense +1
2

4
+3
+1
+4
+4
Sneak Attack +2d6
3

5
+3
+1
+4
+4
Uncanny Dodge
3

6
+4
+2
+5
+5
Ninja Arts +2, Adept Ninjitsu, Sneak Attack +3d6
4

7
+5
+2
+5
+5
Evasion
4

8
+6/+1
+2
+6
+6
Sneak Attack +4d6
5

9
+6/+1
+3
+6
+6
Improved Poison Use, Trap Sense +2
5

10
+7/+2
+3
+7
+7
Ninja Arts +3, Sneak Attack +5d6
6

11
+8/+3
+3
+7
+7
Expert Ninjitsu
7

12
+9/+4
+4
+8
+8
Sneak Attack +6d6
7

13
+9/+4
+4
+8
+8
Erase Presence
8

14
+10/+5
+4
+9
+9
Ninja Arts +4, Sneak Attack +7d6
8

15
+11/+6/+1
+5
+9
+9
Improved Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +3
9

16
+12/+7/+2
+5
+10
+10
Master Ninjitsu, Sneak Attack +8d6
10

17
+12/+7/+2
+5
+10
+10
Improved Evasion
10

18
+13/+8/+3
+6
+11
+11
Ninja Arts +5, Sneak Attack +9d6
11

19
+14/+9/+4
+6
+11
+11
Master Poison Use
11

20
+15/+10/+5
+6
+12
+12
Ghost Walk, Sneak Attack +10d6
12



*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* Ninjas are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, kama, kukri, nunchaku, sai, shortbow, short sword, shuriken, and siangham. Ninjas are proficient with light armor (which many forgo), but no with any type of shield.

_Note: If using the 'Weapon Group feat' variation listed here, Ninjas start with Basic weapons, Monk weapons, and two other groups._


*Ki Pool (Su):* A Ninja has a Ki Pool with which to draw from to fuel certain Ninjitsu equal to their Ninja level + their Wisdom Modifier. A Ninja can channel their ki to manifest special abilities and Ninjitsu. Class abilities and Ninjitsu that rely on the expenditure of Ki can not be used if if a Ninja is wearing medium or heavy armor, or carrying a medium or heavy load. A Ninja's Ki Pool refills at either dusk or dawn (chosen at level 1).

As long as a Ninja's ki pool is not empty (that is, as long as they have at least one point remaining), she gains a +2 bonus on her Fort saves, as their body is naturally more durable when saturated with their Ki. 


*Ninjitsu (Su):* Broken into three categories, Ninjitsu are made up of Disciplines, Techniques, and Tricks. Disciplines are general permanent passive bonuses that denote the type of training a Ninja focuses his time mastering. Techniques are special abilities that use up Ki from your Ki Pool that require a swift action to augment a Ninja's actions. Tricks are lightning-fast abilities that provide a Ninja with more options to react as an immediate action to the situations they find themselves in. As a Ninja gains in levels, higher tier Ninjitsu becomes available to them - they start out being able to develop Novice Jutsu at level one, gain access to Adept Ninjitsu at level 6, Expert Ninjitsu at level 11, and Master Ninjitsu at level 16. (See the second post for the list of Ninjitsu and their effects.)

The four grades of Ninjitsu, in order of their relative power, are Novice, Adept, Expert, and Master. A Ninja begins with knowledge of one Ninjitsu, which must be of the lowest grade (Novice). As a Ninja gains levels, he learns new Ninjitsu, as summarized on the advancement table and described above. A list of available Ninjitsu can be found following this class description in the second post, along with a complete description of each.

At any level when a Ninja learns a new Ninjitsu, they can also replace a Ninjitsu they already know with another Ninjitsu of the same or lower grade. At 6th level, a Ninja can replace a Novice Ninjitsu they know with a different Novice Ninjitsu (in addition to learning a new Ninjitsu, which could be either Novice or an Adept). At 11th level, a Ninja can replace a Novice or Adept Ninjitsu he knows with another Ninjitsu of the same or lower grade (in addition to learning a new Ninjitsu, which could be Novice, Adept, or Expert). At 16th level, a Ninja can replace a Novice, Adept, or Expert Ninjitsu he knows with another Ninjitsu of the same or lower grade (in addition to learning a new Ninjitsu, which could be Novice, Adept, Expert, or Master).


*Trapfinding:* A Ninja can use the Search skill to locate traps with a DC higher than 20, and she can use Disable Device to bypass a trap or disarm magic traps. See the rogue class feature, on page 50 of the Player's Handbook.


*Ninja Arts (Su):* A Ninja's Ninja Arts is a variable used in certain Ninjitsu that can dictate the range, potency, duration, and other effects.


*Sneak Attack:* If a Ninja can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra damage. Basically, the Ninja's attack deals extra damage any time her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the Ninja flanks her target. This extra damage is 1d6 at 1st level, and it increases by 1d6 every two Ninja levels thereafter. Should the Ninja score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied. (See Table 85: Attack Roll Modifiers and Table 86: Armor Class Modifiers, page 151, for combat situations in which the Ninja flanks an opponent or the opponent loses his Dexterity bonus to AC.) Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet. A Ninja can't strike with deadly accuracy from beyond that range.

With a sap (blackjack) or an unarmed strike, a Ninja can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with the usual 4 penalty because she must make optimal use of her weapon in order to execute a sneak attack. (See Nonlethal Damage, page 146.)

A Ninja can sneak attack only living creatures with discernible anatomiesundead, constructs, oozes, plants and incorporeal creatures lack vital areas to attack. Any creature that is immune to critical hits is not vulnerable to sneak attacks. The Ninja must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A Ninja cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with concealment (see page 152) or striking the limbs of a creature whose vitals are beyond reach.

(For the purposes of prerequisites, a Ninja's Sneak Attack count as 'Sudden Strike', and anything that furthers Sudden Strike can and does further a Ninja's Sneak Attack)


*Poison Use (Ex):* At 3rd level and higher, a Ninja never risks accidentally poisoning herself when applying poison to a weapon.

At 9th level, a Ninja can apply poison to a weapon as a move action. (Normally, applying a poison is a standard action, like applying an oil.)

At 19th level, a Ninja can apply poison to a weapon as a free action. (Normally, applying a poison is a standard action, like applying an oil.)


*Trap Sense (Ex):* At 3rd level, a Ninja gains an intuitive sense that alerts her to danger from traps, giving her a +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps. These bonuses rise to +2 when the Ninja reaches 6th level, to +3 when they reach 9th level, to +4 when they reach 12th level, to +5 at 15th, and to +6 at 18th level. Trap sense bonuses gained from multiple classes stack.


*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Starting at 5th level, a Ninja can react to danger before her senses would normally allow her to do so. They retain their Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if they is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, they still lose their Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized.

If a Ninja already has Uncanny Dodge from a different class (a Ninja with at least two levels of barbarian, for example), they automatically gain Improved Uncanny Dodge (see below) instead.


*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* A Ninja of 15th level or higher can no longer be flanked; they can react to opponents on opposite sides of her as easily as they can react to a single attacker. This defense denies another Ninja the ability to sneak attack the character by flanking her, unless the attacker has at least four more Ninja levels than the target does.

If a character already has Uncanny Dodge (see above) from a second class, the levels from the classes that grant Uncanny Dodge stack to determine the minimum Ninja level required to flank the character.


*Evasion (Ex):* At 2nd level and higher, a Ninja can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility. If they make a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save (such as a red dragon's fiery breath or a fireball), they instead take no damage. Evasion can be used only if the Ninja is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless Ninja (such as one who is unconscious or paralyzed) does not gain the benefit of evasion.

If a Ninja already has Evasion from a different class (a Ninja with at least two levels of Rogue, for example), they automatically gain Improved Evasion (see below) instead.


*Improved Evasion (Ex):* This ability works like evasion, except that while the Ninja still takes no damage on a successful Reflex saving throw against attacks such as a dragon's breath weapon or a fireball, they henceforth take only half damage on a failed save. A helpless Ninja (such as one who is unconscious or paralyzed) does not gain the benefit of improved evasion.


*Erase Presence:* Starting at level 13, a Ninja can move through any type of terrainmud, snow, dust, or the likeand leave neither footprints nor scent. The Tracking the Ninja is impossible by nonmagical means, they are treated as having Spell Resistance equal to their Ninja Level + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts for any magical means of tracking, locating, divining, or scrying on the Ninja. When granted a saving throw against any such magical means, they also recieve a bonus to that saving throw equal to 1 + + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.


*Ghost Walk (Su):* A 20th-level Ninja can expend a point from their daily Ki Pool to enter the Ethereal Plane for an extended period of time. This ability functions as the ethereal jaunt spell with a caster level equal to their Ninja class level.



*Spoiler: Author Notes & Changelog*
Show


I've kept the core of the Ninja class true to form as well as spirit and simply incorporated some class features that everyone who plays a Ninja usually adds in themselves with various sub-par feats and lots of dipping. It was my firm belief that you shouldn't have to piece together a usable class from disparate parts just to do what the class was originally meant to do. I simply added those bits to the basic class itself, allowing people to spend their oh-so-precious feats on actually improving their unique combat potential, just like every other sneaky class does.

All-in-all, when you compare this fix with the existing tier 3 classes... I believe that it _still_ falls a _bit_ short. But _only_ a bit. And it feels a lot more comprehensive and well-balanced, which is generally more important to _me_ than sheer power, so I'm satisfied with the new middle-ground this fix provides. I'd say it went from an inefficient mid-tier 5 to a balanced high-tier 4 or low-tier 3.

Below is the changelog, detailing the changes made to the class for ease of reference. I hope this straight-forward fix to the Ninja class aids you on your adventures.

*~ Biscuit*


It was switched from Sudden Strike to the more user-friendly Sneak Attack. Because it was _already_ a bottom-of-the-barrel tier 5 class. So why was Ninja being _extra_ shafted? It needed to be rectified.Good Saves were changed from Reflex to Will and Reflex. A Ninja's training is all about mental discipline and manual dexterity, so this is only natural.Ninjitsu were added in the same vein as Warlock or Dragonfire Adept invocations, but overall they are weaker in functionality than invocations by any measure. They exist to 'customize' your playstyle within the realm of the Ninja - there are many things associated with ninjas, and they can't all be good at everything. This allows unique flare and serviceable but not overpowered functionality to the otherwise weaker original rogue clone class.Notes were taken from the base Ninja class, the Rogue class, and the Scout class, and you can see a little of each in this re-write, which I believe takes the Ninja from a bottom-rung Tier 5 class to a Tier 3 class.While lacking somewhat in straight combat ability, the Ninja now excels in not being hit, ambush tactics, and deception to win the day. As is appropriate for a Ninja.Ninja has been almost exclusively used in any game I've seen it in as a one-level dip class for adding Wis to AC when Monk isn't a good fit. Hopefully, as a low-end Tier 3 class, the spirit of the Ninja can live on in 3.5 gameplay across the realms.

----------


## Biscuit

*Disciplines*These Ninjitsu are so ingrained into a Ninja that they are permanent benefits and do not need to be activated. While Novice Disciplines rely on mental conditioning, higher teir disciplines begin to incorporate the power of Ki to enhance themselves beyond simple conditioning.

*Novice Disciplines*
*Acrobatics* - By pushing past their physical limits, a Ninja can temporarily gain a moral bonus their Balance, Escape Artist, and Tumble skills by 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. (if applicable).*Athletics* - By pushing past their physical limits, a Ninja can temporarily gain a moral bonus their Climb, Jump, and Swim skills by 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. (if applicable).*Diligent Study* - By focusing a portion of their mind on their studies, a Ninja is able to more easily remember their education, gaining a bonus to all Knowledge skills by 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. (if applicable).*Doublespeak* - By focusing a portion of their mind on their wordplay, a Ninja is able to more easily manipulate people, gaining a bonus to their Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate skills by 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. (if applicable).*Heightened Awareness* - By focusing a portion of their mind on their surroundings, a Ninja's senses are honed and focused on detecting the unexpected, giving them a bonus to their Listen, Spot, and Search skills by 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. (if applicable).*Social Camouflage* - By focusing a portion of their mind on people's body language, a Ninja is able to more easily navigate society, gaining a bonus to their Disguise, Gather Information, and Sense Motive skills by 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. (if applicable).
*Adept Disciplines*
*Clearing The Way* - By focusing a portion of their mind on their training, a Ninja gains a bonus to Disable Device and Open Lock equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. As an added benefit, they can expend 1 Ki point as an immediate action in order to re-roll such a check - this can only be done once per such skill check.*Lesser Shadow Dodge* - By focusing a portion of their mind on predicting the flow of battle, a Ninja's senses are heightened to danger, giving them a Dodge bonus to AC equal to their Wisdom modifier + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. This does not stack with other abilities that add Wisdom to AC (such as a Monk's armor bonus). A Ninja loses this benefit when wearing armor of any kind or when carrying a medium or heavy load. However, if they have taken the Armored Ninja alternative class feature, this Discipline will function while wearing light armor. An Armored Ninja still loses this benefit when wearing Medium or Heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.*Target Acquisition* - By focusing a portion of their mind solely on their prey, a Ninja's senses are heightened to signs of their passing, giving them the benefit similar to the Track feat, but with two differences; They use a Search skill check instead of a Survival skill check, and can move at their normal speed while tracking.*Quick Steps* - By conditioning their limbs over time by constantly infusing them with Ki, a Ninja's speed is permanently enhanced, giving them a bonus to their land speed equal to 5 feet x the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.*Shadow Piercing Eyes* - By conditioning their eyes with over time by constantly infusing them with Ki, a Ninja's sight is permanently enhanced, granting them darkvision with a range equal to 10 x the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. This discipline also allows the Ninja to see through magical darkness as well, but only at half the range of the darkvision.
*Expert Disciplines*
*Cat's Grace* - By allowing Ki to permeate their body, a Ninja can slow their fall from great heights. A Ninja takes no damage when falling from a height of 10 feet + 10 feet times the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.. When falling from a greater height than their safe fall distance, the calculated height of the fall is reduced by range of their safe fall distance. For example, if a Ninja would take no damage from a 30' fall, but fell from a height of 50', the damage would be calculated as if they only fell from 20'. No matter the fall damage, however, a Ninja always lands on their feet. This benefit is lost when carrying a medium or heavy load.*Fade* - By allowing Ki to permeate their body, a Ninja can use the Hide skill in any environment even while being observed. A Ninja loses this benefit when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. Their Hide and Move Silently skills also receive a bonus equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.*Ki Strikes* - Empowering their strikes with Ki, A Ninja's melee attacks automatically bypass any non-divine damage reduction equal or less than 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. When using Ki Strikes and Taijutsu together, a Ninja's unarmed strikes also enjoy a damage bonus equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.*Taijutsu* - With constant dedication to martial arts, A Ninja is treated as having the Improved Unarmed Strike and Versatile Unarmed Strike (Player's Handbook II, p. 85) feats. The Ninja's unarmed attacks may be with either fist interchangeably or even from elbows, knees, and feet -  this means that they may even make unarmed strikes with her hands full. They can also use a swift action to opt for their Unarmed Strikes to deal their choice of Bludgeoning, Piercing, or Slashing damage (once they make this choice, their Unarmed Strikes continue to deal the chosen damage type until they use another swift action to change it). There is no such thing as an off-hand attack for a Ninja striking unarmed who has mastered this discipline. The Ninja may applies their full Strength bonus on damage rolls for all unarmed strikes. They also enjoy an attack bonus for all Unarmed Strikes equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.. When using unarmed strikes, a Ninja is also considered to have the Weapon Finesse feat if it is beneficial to do so - this benefit only applies to unarmed strikes. A Ninja who already has Improved Unarmed Strike from another source instead are treated as having the Superior Unarmed Strike feat. A Ninja who already has Superior Unarmed Strike from another source is are treated as four charcter levels higher when calculating Unarmed Strike Damage.
*Master Disciplines*
*Unshackled Body* - By conditioning their body over time by constantly infusing them with Ki, a Ninja's movement is permanently enhanced, giving them a permanent Freedom of Movement effect (as the spell).*Unshackled Mind* - By conditioning their mind over time by constantly infusing them with Ki, a Ninja's mind is permanently warded, giving them a permanent Nondetection effect (as the spell). DC to overcome is 10 + their Ninja Level + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.*Greater Shadow Dodge* - By focusing a portion of their mind on predicting the flow of battle, a Ninja's senses are heightened to danger, giving them a Dodge bonus to AC equal to their Wisdom modifier, plus the numerical value of their Ninja Arts (if applicable). This does not stack with other abilities that add Wisdom to AC (such as a Monk's armor bonus or Lesser Shadow Dodge). A Ninja loses this benefit when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. However, if they have taken the Armored Ninja alternative class feature, this Discipline will function while wearing Light or Medium armor. An Armored Ninja still loses this benefit when wearing Heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.


*Techniques*These Ninjitsu are powerful Ki-based techniques that require a Swift Action to activate, allowing a Ninja who has trained in these techniques more options on and off the field of battle. Ninjitsu Techniques draw on your pool of Ki to use. Each technique uses 1 Ki point from your Ki Pool.

*Novice Techniques*
*Fleeting Charm* - Harnessing their inner Ki, a Ninja can affect someone as if having used the Charm spell, but the duration is only for a number of minutes equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. This is a mind-affecting effect & the DC to Disbelieve is 10 + 1/2 Ninja Class Level + Wisdom Modifier.*Deepening Shadows* - Harnessing their inner Ki, a Ninja can create a patch of darkness as the Deeper Darkness spell, but the duration lasts a number of rounds equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.*Minor Ghost Step* - Harnessing their inner Ki and bending the light around them, a Ninja can make themselves invisible (as the Invisibility spell) for a number of rounds equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.*Water Step* - Harnessing their inner Ki and concentrating it into the souls of their feet, a Ninja can walk on water at their land speed for a number of rounds equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.*Wall Step* - Harnessing their inner Ki to shift their own personal gravity for a brief time, a Ninja can walk on walls (but not ceilings) at their land speed for a number of rounds equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.
*Adept Techniques*
*Ki Toss* - Harnessing their Ki and concentrating it into a splash weapon or other grenade-type weapon, a Ninja briefly increases the potency of such items while launching it at a target. When using this technique, the range of the weapon in question becomes 10 feet + 10 feet x the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. When activating this technique, a splash or grenade type weapon's damage is increased by 1 die as well (example: a flask of acid would deal 2d6 points of acid damage instead of just 1d6).*Mirage Step* - Harnessing their inner Ki, a Ninja can project illusionary doubles (as the Mirror Image spell), but the duration lasts a number of rounds equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. Unlike Mirror Image, this Technique only makes a number of images equal to 1 + 1/2 the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. (rounded down). This is a mind-affecting effect & the DC to Disbelieve is 10 + 1/2 their Ninja Class Level + their Wisdom Modifier.*Murderous Intent* - Harnessing their inner Ki to manifest their murderous intent, a Ninja can make an Intimidate check against a single target within their melee threat range against that target's Sense Motive check. Should the Ninja succeed, the target flinches, suffering a penalty to their Attacks as well as their AC equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts until the end of their next turn. This is a mind-affecting effect & the DC to Disbelieve is 15 + their Wisdom Modifier. The DC is additionally increased by 5 for every additional step of fear the target is already experiencing. (Shaken = +5, Frightened +10, Panicked +15)*Sudden Fling* - Harnessing their inner Ki for a burst of speed and power, a Ninja can draw a throwing weapon and throw it at a target within a range equal to 10 feet + 10 feet x the numerical value of their Ninja Arts at their full Base Attack Bonus. The throwing weapon can weigh no more than 1lbs, and must have a listed range increment (even though that increment is being ignored by this ability). 
*Expert Techniques*
*Cloud Step* - Harnessing their inner Ki, a Ninja can walk on air (as the Air Walk spell) at their land speed for a number of rounds equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts..*Major Ghost Step* - Harnessing their inner Ki, a Ninja can make themselves invisible (as the Greater Invisibility spell) for a number of rounds equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.*Flash Step* - Harnessing their inner Ki, a Ninja can instantly transport themselves (as the Dimension door spell) a distance of equal to 10 feet + 10 feet times the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. When doing so, any enemy within 10 feet of the Ninja before and after their transposition must make a Will save or become Dazzled until their next round. The DC for the Dazzle effect is 10 + 1/2 their Ninja Class Level + their Wisdom Modifier. The Dazzle effect is a mind-affecting effect & the DC to Disbelieve is 10 + 1/2 their Ninja Class Level + their Wisdom Modifier.
*Master Techniques*
*Quick Feint* - Using Ki-enhanced speed, a Ninja can make a Bluff check to feint in combat as a swift action. If the ninja can already feint as a swift action by some other means, they can feint as an immediate action instead.*Bleeding Strike* - Using Ki-enhanced precision, a Ninja can declare their next melee attack a Targeted Strike. If that strike is successful, the target continues to 'bleed' and loses hit points equal to one quarter of the total damage (including precision damage from Sneak Attack, if applicable) of the successful strike (minimum 1) each round after that for a number of rounds equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.. This attack only effects targets with blood or a blood-like equivalent that serves the same purpose.


*Tricks*These Ninjitsu are quick physical and environmental techniques used to supplement their skills in and out of combat, or to create opportunities for a Ninja to capitalize on that only require an Immediate Action to activate. Only one Ninjitsu can be used per round.

*Novice Tricks*
*Dancing Shadow* - By using your own clothing, the environment, shadows, physical barriers, etc, a Ninja can make himself less of a target at a moment's notice. As an immediate action, you gain partial concealment until your next turn, granting attacks against you a 20% miss chance for that duration. If used on a turn other than your own, this uses up your one-per-round use of Ninjitsu for your next turn. This is a mind-affecting effect & the DC to Disbelieve is 10 + 1/2 their Ninja Class Level + their Wisdom Modifier.*Rolling Rise* - Harnessing their keen sense of balance, a Ninja can quickly react to becoming prone by rolling backwards and jumping to their feet before an opponent can capitalize on it. When made prone, a Ninja can stand as an immediate action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity.*Quick Conceal* - Reacting through sheer muscle memory, a Ninja can make a Slight of Hand check as an immediate action to stow and/or conceal something weighing less than 5lbs on their person. If this trick is used successfully when picking an object up, it appears to simply vanish - doing so allows you a Bluff check vs any witnesses' Sense Motive Check to not notice anything had even been taken.*Manufactured Opportunity* - Using special counter training, a Ninja can manufacture their own opportunities in the wake of an opponent's failure. If someone attempts to Bullrush or Overrun you and fails in the attempt, they always become prone, even if they square they came from is not occupied. If someone attempts to Disarm or Trip you but fail in the attempt, you gain a bonus on your counter attempt equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.
*Adept Tricks*
*Counter Strike* - Keeping track of the flow of battle, a Ninja can make an attack of opportunity against an opponent who has just initiated an attack against them that failed to hit. This attack counts as the Ninja's attack of opportunity for their next round. Even a Ninja with the Combat Reflexes feat can't use the opportunist ability more than once per round.*Opportune Strike* - Keeping track of the flow of battle, a Ninja can make an attack of opportunity against an opponent who has just been struck for damage in melee by another character. This attack counts as the Ninja's attack of opportunity for their next round. Even a Ninja with the Combat Reflexes feat can't use the opportunist ability more than once per round.*Quick Step* - Harnessing a small burst of speed, a Ninja can quickly react to situation at need. As an immediate action, you can take a 5-foot step. If used on a turn other than your own, this uses up your one-per-round use of Ninjitsu for your next turn.
*Expert Tricks*
*Dispelling Strike* - When making a successful Sneak Attack, the Ninja can sacrifice the extra Sneak Attack damage dice and instead imbue their successful strike with a dispelling effect (as the Greater Dispel Magic spell). The Ninja makes a dispel check (1d20+10) against each ongoing spell or spell-effect currently affecting the creature. Successfully dispelled spell effects granted by continuous-effect magic items are instead suppressed for a number of rounds equal to the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.*Quick Hands* - Using muscle memory, a Ninja can snatch a object of 5lbs or less that was thrown at them or into their square from the air and can choose to return it from whence it came in the blink of an eye. This functions similarly to the Snatch Arrow feat, but only applies to thrown objects of 5lbs or less and does nothing for fired projectiles. A Ninja cannot use this trick when wearing medium or heavy armor, when all of their hands are full, or when carrying a medium or heavy load. 
*Master Tricks*
*Crippling Strike* - With deadly precision, a Ninja can sneak attack opponents with such precision that their blows weaken and hamper them. When making a successful Sneak Attack, the Ninja can sacrifice the extra Sneak Attack damage dice and instead inflict ability damage to the target's Strength, Constitution, or Dexterity equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. Ability points lost to damage return on their own at the rate of 1 point per day for each damaged ability score.

----------


## Biscuit

*The Epic Ninja*


*Requirements:*
Must have 20 levels of Ninja

*Hit Dice:* d6

*Alignment:* Any

*Skill Points:* 6 + Int

*Class Skills:* Balance, Bluff, Climb, Concentration, Craft, Diplomacy, Disable Device, Disguise, Escape Artist, Gather Information, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, Open Lock, Search, Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Spot, Swim, Tumble

Level
Class Features

21
Trap Awareness

22
Ninja Arts +6

23
Bonus Feat

24
Sneak Attack +11d6

25
Secrete Poison

26
Ninja Arts +7

27
Bonus Feat

28
Sneak Attack +12d6

29
Concentrated Poison

30
Ninja Arts +8

31
Bonus Feat

32
Sneak Attack +13d6

33
Instant Poison

34
Ninja Arts +9

35
Bonus Feat

36
Sneak Attack +14d6

37
Poison Memory

38
Ninja Arts +10

39
Bonus Feat

40
Sneak Attack +15d6




*Trap Awareness(Su):* As of their 21st level, if a Ninja passes within 5 feet of a trap, they are entitled to a Search check to notice it as if you were actively looking for it. This functions just like the Epic Feat Trap Sense - if you already have the Trap Sense feat, or gain it later, the distance is instead doubled to 10 feet.

*Ninja Arts (Su):* A Ninja's Ninja Arts is a variable used in certain Ninjitsu that can dictate the range, potency, duration, and other effects.

*Bonus Feats:* At level 23 and every 4rd level afterwards, a Ninja gains another bonus feat. It can be any feat the Ninja qualifies for, including Epic feats.

*Sneak Attack:* At level 23 and every 4rd level afterwards, a Ninja gains +1d6 to their existing Sneak Attack damage.

*Secrete Poison (Su):* At 25th level, a Ninja's training in poison has been so extensive, they gain immunity to all poisons and venoms. They also gain the ability to ingest a dose of any injury poison or venom in order to manufacture the compound in their own bodies, secreting it through their palms, allowing them to automatically poison their weapons via their Master Poison Use ability. The DC for their secreted poison is their total Ninja level + the value of the numerical value of their Ninja Arts ability - this DC replaces the DC of the poison originally ingested. The ability to manufacture and secrete the ingested poison lasts one hour, after which another dose of an injury poison or venom would need to be ingested to again gain the benefit. a Ninja cannot have more than one actively secreted poison at a time, and must wait the full hour before ingesting another dose, otherwise it has no effect.

*Concentrated Poison (Su):* At level 29, the poison created by their Secrete Poison ability now adds the Ninja's Constitution Modifier to the DC.

*Instant Poison (Su):* By the time a Ninja has reached level 33, the poison created by the Secrete Poison ability now inflicts its secondary damage in the round after infliction instead of one minute after infliction.

*Poison Memory (Su):* No longer restricted to the poison they have ingested in the last hour, a Ninja of 37th level can automatically manufacture any poison they've ever ingested at-will.

----------


## Biscuit

*Ninja Alternate Class Features*


*Planar Ninja*
*Level:* 1st
*Replaces:* Trapfinding Class Feature
*Benefit:* Instead of the Trapfinding Class Feature, an Planar Ninja gains the feat Portal Sensitive
(Underdark, p. 27) as a bonus feat, and ignore the normal race restriction for the feat.


*Spell Sense*
*Level:* 3rd 
*Replaces:* Trap Sense
*Benefit:* Much like how Trap Sense gives you an AC bonus vs Traps, Spell Sense Instead gives you that AC bonus vs Spells instead.


*Spell Reflection*
*Level:* 7th
*Replaces:* Evasion (If you would later gain improved evasion as a special ability, you gain Evasion instead.)
*Benefit:* You gain the supernatural ability to reflect magical attacks back on their caster. If an enemy misses with a spell or spell-like ability aimed at you, you can use an immediate action to redirect the effect back at its originator. The spell or ability attacks the original caster (who makes a new attack roll using the same modifier as the original attack). If it hits, the caster is subject to the normal effect of the spell or ability. 

For example, if a 3rd-level wizard missed you with a scorching ray, you could use an immediate action to redirect the ray back to the wizard. The wizard would immediately make a new ranged attack roll (using the same modifier) against his own touch AC; if the attack succeeds, the scorching ray deals its normal damage to the wizard. This effect applies only to spells and spell-like abilities that require an attack roll. Other spells and spell-like abilities that affect a target aren't subject to this reflection.

If a single spell or ability misses you more than once at the same time (such as scorching ray cast by a high-level caster), you can redirect each portion of the spell that missed. Using the example above, if you were missed by two of the three rays from an 11th-level wizard's scorching ray spell, you could redirect only those two rays (but not the one that hit).


*Bonus Feats*
*Level:* 3rd
*Replaces:* Sneak Attack Class Feature
*Benefit:* Instead of the Sneak Attack Class Feature, a Ninja may opt to instead select bonus feats at levels where they would normally gain or improve their Sneak Attack ability. They may select any feat for which they qualify at the time of selection.


*Shadow Skirmisher*
*Level:* 3rd
*Replaces:* Sneak Attack Class Feature
*Benefit:* Instead of the Sneak Attack Class Feature, a Ninja may opt to instead gain the Skirmish class feature, which increases in potency at every level you would normally gain Sneak Attack, following the chart below. You are given a set bonus to damage done by any attack within a round in which you moved at least 10' before attacking a target, and you receive the corresponding dodge bonus to Armor Class until the beginning of your next turn. You also become more mobile in general, gaining a minor speed enhancement.
Level
Damage Bonus
AC Bonus
Bonus to Base Speed

2
+1d6
-
+5

4
+1d6
+1 AC
+10'

6
+2d6
+1 AC
+10'

8
+2d6
+2 AC
+15'

10
+3d6
+2 AC
+15'

12
+3d6
+3 AC
+20'

14
+4d6
+3 AC
+20'

16
+4d6
+4 AC
+25'

18
+5d6
+4 AC
+25'

20
+5d6
+5 AC
+30'





*Armored Ninja*
*Level:* 3rd
*Replaces:* Poison Use, Improved Poison Use, Master Poison Use
*Benefit:* Instead of the Poison Use class features, a Ninja instead gains the ability to wear armor as if it were a second skin, no longer interfering with their other Ninja abilities. 

At level 3, instead of Poison Use, a Ninja gains proficiency with Light Armor and is treated as unarmored even when wearing light armor for the purpose of their Ninja class features. 

At level 9, instead of Improved Poison Use, A Ninja gains proficiency with Medium Armor and is treated as unarmored for the purposes of their Ninja class features even when wearing medium armor. 

At level 19, instead of Master Poison Use, A Ninja gains the Armor Specialization feat (Player's Handbook II, p. 75). Additionally, sleeping in Light or Medium armor does not cause you to become fatigued. Further, you can make Listen checks without a penalty while sleeping in the armor. If you make a successful Listen check while sleeping, you can choose to wake up or to remain asleep, depending on the noise you hear.

*Special:*  The Armor Check Penalty, if any, of armor worn by a Ninja with the Armored Ninja alternative class feature, is reduced by the numerical value of their Ninja Arts, to a minimum of 0.



*Psionic Talent*
Your psionic talent is stronger that others of your class, giving you access to a limited number of powers and providing a pool of power points with which to manifest them.
*Level:* 1st
*Replaces:* Novice Ninjitsu, Adept Ninjitsu, Expert Ninjitsu, & Master Ninjitsu class abilities
*Benefit:* You gain a base Power Point Pool and Powers Known selected from the Psychic Rogue power list and the powers normally exclusive to Shaper Psions. Psionic Ninjas must have an Intelligence score of 10 + Power Level in order to manifest powers. Int is also used to determine bonus power points and the DCs to resist Powers.
*Special:* Your Ninja Arts numerical value is added to the DC of any Psionic Power that you manifest.
Level
Power Points
Max Power Level
Powers Known

1
3
1st
1

2
6
1st
2

3
9
1st
3

4
12
1st
3

5
15
2nd
4

6
19
2nd
5

7
23
2nd
6

8
27
2nd
6

9
31
3rd
7

10
35
3rd
8

11
40
3rd
9

12
45
3rd
9

13
50
4th
10

14
55
4th
11

15
60
4th
12

16
66
4th
12

17
72
5th
13

18
78
5th
14

19
84
5th
15

20
90
5th
15

----------


## Biscuit

*Ninja Substitution Levels*


*Changeling Substitution Levels:* 
Add Perform to your class skill list. A Changeling Ninja also adds the numerical value of their Ninja Arts ability to their Charisma-based skills checks as an insight bonus.
*1st level:* Gains Deceptive Ki & Loses Trapfinding.
*3rd level:* Gain Sharp Tongue & Loses Trap Sense class feature at levels 3, 9, & 15
*7th level:* Gain Mirrored Enemy & Loses Uncanny Dodge at level 5 and Improved Uncanny Dodge at level 15.

*Deceptive Ki:* A Changeling Ninja uses their Charisma modifier instead of their Wisdom modifier when calculating Ki points and the effects and DCs of Ninjutsu that normally incorporate their Wisdom modifier.

*Sharp Tongue:* When using a weapon that Ninjas have proficiency in, a Changeling Ninja can expend 1 point from their Ki pool as a swift action to add their Charisma modifier to all of their attack and damage rolls that round with such weapons.

*Mirrored Enemy:* When using your racial Minor Shape Change ability, you can opt to copy the exact appearance of the person you choose to mirror, so long as their race is a valid target for your Minor Shape Change. When mirroring someone's appearance, you can make a Perform (Acting) check with a DC equal to their HD+10. If successful, you begin to mirror the target's body language to throw them off, causing that person to have a penalty to all attack rolls against you equal to 1 + your numerical value of their Ninja Arts ability. 

By expending 1 point of from your Ki Pool as a free action during your Minor Shape Change, the appearance of any equipment you wear and any weapon wielded changes to match that of your chosen target for a number of rounds equal to 1 + the numerical value of your Ninja Arts ability - After which your Minor Shape Change and the effects of this ability end and you revert to the appearance you had beforehand. 

When enhancing this ability with Ki, the targets penalty on attacks against you increases their penalty by -2, and their allies have a 50% chance to accidently strike at your target when trying to strike at you unless they make an opposed spot check against your original Perform (Acting) check.

*Special:*  This ability only functions while the people in question can see you. This ability can only be used on one target at a time.



*Drow and Half-Drow Ninja Substitution Levels:* 
Add Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) and Knowledge (Local) to your class skill list. A Drow & Half-Drow Ninja also adds the numerical value of their Ninja Arts ability to their initiative as an insight bonus.
*1st level:* Gains Ninja Maneuvers & Lose initial Novice Ninjitsu known.
*3rd level:* Gain Web of Intrigue & Lose Trap Sense class feature at levels 3, 9, & 15
*6th level:* Gain Blood Ki & Lose initial Adept Ninjitsu known.

*Ninja Maneuvers:* A Drow & Half-Drow Ninja add the numerical value of their Ninja Arts ability to their rolls for the special combat actions Disarm, Feint, grapple, and Trip as an insight bonus.

*Web of Intrigue:* When lying via Bluff, Intimidate, or Diplomacy, as well as when speaking to someone under a Charm effect, a Drow & Half-Drow Ninja may 'take 10' on their rolls, even when circumstances such as combat would normally disallow it. 

*Blood Ki:* Whenever you successfully execute a sneak attack on being with an intelligence of 3 or greater, your Ki pool is refilled by half the number of sneak attack damage dice, rounded down. Any points gained that would exceed your current maximum ki pool are instead converted into temporary hit points instead. 

These temporary hit points last a number of minutes equal to 10 times the numerical value of your Ninja Arts ability. If you already have temporary hit points gained from using this ability when you acquire more, the duration of all such hit points are refreshed to the new duration. These temporary hit points cannot bring your health above your maximum HP + 10.



*Halfling Ninja Substitution Levels:* 
Add Knowledge (Geography) and Ride to your class skill list. A Halfling Ninja adds the numerical value of their Ninja Arts ability to all Sneak Attack rolls made with slings. Halfling Ninjas increase the damage of slings as if they were one size catagorz larger, but lose proficiency with short bows and hand crossbows.
*1st level:* Treat slings as having double their listed range & Lose Trapfinding
*3rd level:* Ignore the 30 feet restriction for ranged sneak attacks when made with slings & Lose the Trap Sense ability at levels 3, 9, & 15.
*6th level:* Gain Constant Threat & Lose the +1d6 Sneak Attack damage normally gained at this level.

*Constant Threat:* While wielding a sling, a Halfling Ninja always has a stone or bullet loaded and ready to fire. They may make attacks and attacks of opportunity with a sling, treating it as as if it had the melee statistics of a nunchaku with any magical ability or bonus normally granted to its ammunition, so long as it can also be applied to a melee weapon. 



*Gnome Ninja Substitution Levels:* 
Add Knowledge (History) and Appraise to your class skill list. A Gnome Ninja adds the numerical value of their Ninja Arts ability to all Sneak Attack rolls made with Darts and can wield Darts as if it were a melee weapon with the statistics of a dagger.

*1st level:* Treat Darts as having triple their listed range increment & Lose Trapfinding
*3rd level:* Dart Marksman & Lose the Trap Sense ability at levels 3, 9, & 15.
*6th level:* Gain Dart Flick & Lose the +1d6 Sneak Attack damage normally gained at this level.

*Dart Marksman:* When making a skirmish attack or sneak attack with a Dart, the range at which you can make such an attack is increased to 60 feet.

*Dart Flick:* Whenever a Gnome Ninja moves at least 10', as part of their move action, they can draw and throw one dart at a single target within 30 feet at any point during their move action. They can also throw a dart already held in a hand, rather than drawing one, if they choose.

With at least 9 ranks in Slight of Hand, a Gnome Ninja with a concealed Dart is always considered arms for the purposes of threatening vs attacks of opportunity and can also draw a Dart and make an attack of opportunity with it as if it were a melee weapon with the statistics of a dagger - this is treated as any other attack of opportunity. 



*Kobold Ninja Substitution Levels:* 
Add Knowledge (Dungeoneering) and Survival to your class skill list. A Kobold Ninja adds the numerical value of their Ninja Arts ability to all Sneak Attack or Skirmish attack rolls made with all variations of Hand Crossbows and are also proficient with Double Hand Crossbows.
*1st level:* Gain Crossbow Modification & Reduce Ki Pool
*5th level:* Gain Duck and Cover & Lose Uncanny Dodge at level 5 and Improved Uncanny Dodge at level 15.
*7th level:* Gain Kobold Sniper & Lose Evasion at level 7 and Improved Evasion at level 17.

*Crossbow Modification:* Customizing their crossbows is a point of pride for Kobold Ninjas, as it appeals to their love of nasty surprises. At 3rd level, a Kobold can begin to make modifications to their hand crossbows, based on their level. The penchant for traps that Kobolds are known for is deserved, and the hand crossbow becomes inoperable if someone other than the Kobold Ninja who modified it attempts to use it - a failsafe so that it can never been used against their creator. Hand Crossbows that have been made inoperable can be repaired for 25gp worth of raw materials, but only by their creator. 

Making Modifications to, or repairing their hand crossbow requires a Craft (Trapmaking) check with a DC of 10 + The Required Ninja Level for the Modification, or DC 15 for a repair. Repairing a sundered or destroyed Hand Crossbow increases the DC to 30 and quadruples the repair cost.

Because they are more focused on tinkering with their weapon, their traditional trainer suffers and their Kobold Ninja substitution levels do _not_ count as ninja levels when calculating their Ki Pool.

*Special:*  Only a Masterwork Hand Crossbow (or Masterwork Double Hand Crossbow) can be modified in this way. 

Ninja Level Required
Modification
Effect
Cost in Materials
Added Weight

1
Crossbow Sight
Hand Crossbow range increment is doubled to 60 feet.
50gp
+0.25lbs

3
Crossbow Hook
Install a hooked blade, treating it as Masterwork Light Pick when wielded in melee. This weapon can be enchanted separate from the crossbow element, and they do not share enchantments.
150gp
+0.25lbs

7
Covered Repeater
Install a case feeder mechanism, treating it afterwards as a Repeating (Hand) Crossbow. Bolts are now secured in place cand cannot be lost unless fired or intentionally unloaded.
300gp*
+0.25lbs

6
Extended Bolt Case
Cases of Crossbow Bolts used for Repeater function now hold 20 bolts each.
500gp*
+0.25lbs

9
Wrist Mounted
Integrate the Hand Crossbow into a bracer that covers one forearm. Folding the arms and other attachments back to conceal the weapon requires a full round action, snapping them out to use as a weapon is a free action. If modified with a Repeater, it is now always pre-loaded so long as it retains ammo in the clip. If modified with a Hook, you can choose to unfold just the hook or just the bow arms, or both. This modification gives you a +10 circumstance bonus to opposed disarm checks and a +10 circumstance bonus to Slight of Hand checks made to conceal it.
750gp
+0.50lbs

11
Braided Springsteel String
Your Hand Crossbow's base damage increases as if it were two size categories larger, changing the base damage from 1d3 to 1d6.
1,000gp*
+0.50lbs

13
Shield Plate
Your Hand Crossbow now sports a small shield-like plate covering the top. This can be enchanted like any other shield, separate from the weapon itself. This shield plate does not count as a shield for the purposes of their other Ninja class abilities, but has the same statistics as a Masterwork Buckler otherwise, providing a shield bonus of +1. Any enchantments are separate from the crossbow element and does not share enchantments between them.
1,250gp
+1lbs


*Note:* When making a sunder attempt on the crossbow, the Crossbow, Hook, and Shield portions (when applicable) are considered separate targets. The same goes for spells and other effects that target inanimate objects. 
Weights given in the table are for a Small sized Hand Crossbow. Double the listed weights for Medium sized.
* = For double hand crossbows, you need to add these modifications twice - once for each of the two firing mechanisms. A double hand crossbow modified with the two extended bolt case mods hold a total of 40 bolts.


*Duck and Cover:* When firing a hand crossbow from at least partial cover, a Kobold Ninja can make a Hide skill check after their attack as a free action, even while being observed. Anything that provides a Kobold Ninja with a 20% miss chance (like partial cover) instead grants 25%. Anything that provides a Kobold Ninja with a 50% miss chance (like total cover) instead grants 60%. 

If also wielding a Hand Crossbow that has a Shield Plate modification on it, anything that provides a Kobold Ninja with a 20% miss chance (like partial cover) instead grants 30%. Anything that provides a Kobold Ninja with a 50% miss chance (like total cover) instead grants 70%. 


*Kobold Sniper:* When making a skirmish attack or sneak attack with a hand crossbow, you add your Dexterity or Wisdom modifier (Whichever is larger) as extra damage to such attacks. 

If using a Hand Crossbow that has a Crossbow Sight modification on it, the range at which you can make such an attack is increased to 60 feet.

*Special:*  This ability does not stack with feats like Crossbow Sniper, Dead Eye, or other means of adding Dexterity damage to your ranged attacks.



*Warforged Ninja Substitution Levels:* 
Add Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering) and Knowledge (Dungeoneering) to your class skill list. Warforged Ninja adds the numerical value of their Ninja Arts ability to their Fortitude Saves as an insight bonus.
*3rd level:* Gains Concealed Storage & take a -2 Penalty to the armor bonus from their Composite Plating.
*5th level:* Gain Shuriken Launcher & Lose Uncanny Dodge at lvl 5 & Improved Uncanny Dodge at lvl 15.
*7th level:* Gain Shadow Oil Finish & Lose Evasion at lvl 7 & Improved Evasion Dodge at lvl 17.

*Concealed Storage:* A Warforged Ninja sacrifices armor for concealed storage spaces built into their bodies. This storage spaces can hold a material of as much as 2 cubic feet in volume or 20 pounds in weight in total. Anything stored within is considered to be concealed as if the Warforged Ninja 'took 20' with their Slight of Hand skill, applying the appropriate modifiers with an additional bonus equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts class ability. While storing anything in this space requires a move action, retrieving things from the space is a free action. Clothing and equipment does not hinder the function of this storage space.

As an added bonus, a bag of holding or a handy haversack can be fitted in such a space to increase the amount of concealed space available, but only one such item can be installed. Everything held within the extradimensional storage item benefits from the concealment of the hidden space. While a handy haversack retains the ability to retrieve a single item as a free action, a bag of holding uses a free action as well for a single item being retrieved unless the bag of holding contains more than the hidden storage would normally hold (2 cubic feet in volume or 20 pounds in weight in total), in which case retrieving a specific item becomes a swift action instead.

*Special:* A Warforged Ninja with this ability is considered to have the Unarmored Body feat. If a Warforged Ninja takes the Mithril Body feat, the composite plating they gain is only a base AC of +3 instead of +5. If a Warforged Ninja takes the Adamantine Body feat, it is considered Medium Armor instead of Heavy Armor, and it provides +6 base AC instead of +8.


*Shuriken Launcher:* A shuriken launcher is a special Warforged modification that adds a small port at the wrist joint of a Warforged's dominant hand. As a full round action, a Warforged Ninja may launch a barrage of shuriken equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts class ability at a single target within 5 feet + 5 feet times the numerical value of your Ninja Arts ability, using separate attack rolls for each shuriken. Alternatively, they can fire up to two shuriken at the same target as a standard action, or in place of an iterative attack when making a full Attack action, also using separate attack rolls for each shuriken.

The Warforged Ninja can choose to fire any number of shuriken with each attack, up to the maximum allowed by the ability, but the modification can only hold a maximum of 12 shuriken. Reloading the Shuriken Launcher normally requires a full-round action. The Shuriken Launcher is considered a Hand Crossbow for the purposes of qualifying for or benefitting from feats. 

*Special:* By expending spending 1-5 points of Ki from their Ki Pool as a swift action, a Warforged Ninja can grant all shuriken loaded into their launcher an enhancement bonus equal to the amount of Ki spent. This enhancement lasts a number of hours equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts class ability, or until the launcher is reloaded.

With a 12 or more ranks in Slight of Hand, and if the Warforged is otherwise unarmed, the target is denied their dexterity bonus for the first shuriken launched at it in any given round.


*Shadow Oil Finish:* A Warforged Ninja can expend 1 point from their Ki pool to saturate their metallic body with a conjured oil made of shadows for 24 hours. All their metal parts lose any polish and luster and become matte black. They also gain an insight bonus to both Hide and Move Silent checks equal to 1 + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts class ability. This also grants the benefit of the Darkstalker feat when active.

*Special:* While under this effect as well as benefitting from partial concealment from any source, their miss chance increases from 20% to 30% and when benefitting from full concealment from any source, the miss chance changes from 50% to 75%.





*Ninja Feats*


*Expanded Ki Pool*
[General]
_Your reserve of Ki is more robust than is usual for one of your skill level._
*Prerequisites:* Ninja Ki Pool.
*Benefit:* When taking this feat, add 3 to your total daily ki pool.
*Special:* This feat can be taken multiple times, and its effects stack.



*Extra Ninjitsu*
[General]
_Your arsenal of Ninjitsu becomes even more varied._
*Prerequisites:* Ability to use Adept Ninjitsu.
*Benefit:* You learn one additional Ninjitsu from the list available to you, choosing an Ninjitsu of one grade lower than the highest grade of Ninjitsu you know. For example, a 6th level Ninja could learn a Novice Ninjitsu, while a 16th-level Ninja could learn any Novice, Adept, or Expert Ninjitsu.
*Special:* You can gain this feat multiple times. Each time, you gain an extra Ninjitsu of any grade (Novice, Adept, or Expert) up to one lower than the highest grade of Ninjitsu you can currently use.



*Ninja Focus*
[General]
_By focusing your mind on your weapon training and investing your Ki, your attacks increase in focus for a limited time._ 
*Prerequisites:* A Ninja Ki Pool or 2 or more.
*Benefit:* By expending 2 points of Ki, you temporarily gain a +1 insight bonus to attack rolls with all weapons for which the Ninja class grants proficiencies for. This effect lasts a number of minutes equal to 1 + the numerical value of your Ninja Arts class ability.
*Special:* This benefit stacks with both Weapon Focus and Greater Weapon Focus.



*Practiced Ninja*
[General]
_You keep up your ninja training, even when learning other disciplines._
*Prerequisites:* Ninja Arts +1
*Benefit:* Your Ninja level when calculating your Ninja Arts class ability is treated as 4 levels higher. This benefit can't increase your Ninja level to higher than your Hit Dice. However, even if you can't benefit from the full bonus immediately, if you later gain Hit Dice in levels of other classes, you might be able to apply the rest of the bonus. For example, a human 7th-level Ninja/3rd-level Fighter who selects this feat would increase his Ninja Arty bonus from +2 to +3 (since they have 10 Hit Dice). If they later gained a fighter level, he would gain the remainder of the bonus and his sorcerer Ninja level would become 11 (since he now has 11 Hit Dice) and could continue to progress his Ninja class levels without losing any progression of their Ninja Arts ability.
*Special:* This feat can be taken multiple times, and its effects stack.



*Shadow Caltrops*
[General]
_You concentrate and spread your palm open, as if you were throwing jacks. Motes of shadow spring from your palm, filling the corridor with small four-pronged spikes that fade from view as they touch the ground._
*Prerequisites:* Ninja Ki Pool, Ninja Arts +1
*Benefit:* Upon taking this feat, you can expend ki from your ki pool to spread caltrops over a small area. The number of ki points you can use to activate this ability is equal to your Ninja Arts numerical value.

This ability covers adjacent 5-foot-by-5-foot squares with caltrops equal to the amount of points of Ki used to activate it. Every time a creature moves into an area covered by caltrops or spends a round fighting while standing in such an area, it might step on one. The caltrops make one attack roll (with a melee attack bonus equal to 5 + the numerical value of your Ninja Arts ability) against the creature. For this attack, the target's shield and deflection bonuses do not count, nor does its armor bonus for armor worn. A target wearing shoes or other footwear gains a +2 armor bonus to Armor Class (which _does_ count). If the caltrops succeed on the attack, the creature has stepped on one.

A successful attack by a shadow caltrop deals damage equal to the numerical value of your Ninja Arts ability, and its land speed is reduced by one half (rounded to the nearest increment of 5') because of the injury. This movement penalty lasts for 24 hours, until the creature is successfully treated with a Heal Check with a DC of 15 + the numerical value of your Ninja Arts ability or until it receives at least 1 point of magical healing. Creatures of Large size only take half the numerical damage, rounded down, and Tiny or smaller creatures take double the amount instead - in both cases, the movement penalty is the same. A charging or running creature must immediately stop if it steps on a shadow caltrop. 

The DM judges the effectiveness of caltrops against unusual opponents or opponents that are Huge or larger. A giant centipede, for example, may be able to scuttle among the caltrops with no chance of hurting itself due to having so many legs it can shift its weight instantly to other limbs, and a Cloud Giant wearing thick, massive boots might be immune to such tiny attacks altogether
*Special:* This requires a move action to activate, but can be reduced to a swift action if you pay double the original Ki cost. This ability cannot be used in brightly lit areas (the ki is still used up if you attempt it, however), and the effects are dispelled by a Daylight or similar spell or effect.

----------


## Thunder999

> Dispelling Strike - When making a successful Sneak Attack, the Ninja can sacrifice the extra Sneak Attack damage dice and instead imbue their successful strike with a dispelling effect (as the Greater Dispel Magic spell). *The Dispelling DC is 10 + 1/2 their Ninja level + the numerical value of their Ninja Arts.*


This doesn't really make any sense since there's no save for Dispel, just a CL check.  
I'd make it a normal Dispel Check using Ninja level as the caster level.

----------


## Biscuit

> This doesn't really make any sense since there's no save for Dispel, just a CL check.  
> I'd make it a normal Dispel Check using Ninja level as the caster level.


I have updated that Ninjutu as follows:

*Dispelling Strike* - When making a successful Sneak Attack, the Ninja can sacrifice the extra Sneak Attack damage dice and instead imbue their successful strike with a dispelling effect (as the Greater Dispel Magic spell). The Ninja makes a dispel check (1d20+10) against each ongoing spell or spell-effect currently affecting the creature. Successfully dispelled spell effects granted by continuous-effect magic items are instead suppressed for a number of rounds equal to the numerical value of their Ninja Arts. 

Thank you for the feedback!

----------

